# New Images of Auto World releases for 2008



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Good morning to all!

I received info from AW on just some of the new releases for 2008. I will be updating our site with all the info later today.

Here are some of the images of the 4 Gear R1...


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Images of some of the Thunderjets R6...


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Some of the images of the X-Traction R6....


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Images of the New Semis R1...















Images of the new Slot Car Sets from AW for 2008....


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Hot Dog, It looks like AW will be getting more of my money. That is, as soon as I find another job. Been out of work six weeks. 

Dave


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I like the retro Tyco box styles... and the S'COOL bus. The Surf Van looks good too.
Like the 2 tone T-jet panel van a lot, and the ice cream shold be fun!

A nice mix of stuff!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

much better than the stupid tank and spongebob boat!!! 

Wes


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*What you said Wes.....*



WesJY said:


> much better than the stupid tank



Tanks....._but NO TANKS_. nd


----------



## tiker (Mar 5, 2008)

WesJY said:


> much better than the stupid tank and spongebob boat!!!
> 
> Wes



They've got a spongebob boat? I've got to go looking for that one now! 

Edit: never mind.. just saw the other thread.. hahahahaha


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

See a few that i'll be adding! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

So the Corvette C5-R, Viper, new Challenger and new Camaro are all XTractions . . . Thank-You Jesus.

That is, as long as AW didn't mess with the mounting tabs. :freak:

I like the red Cobra Daytona too.

I'll spend the Stupor 3 Mustang GT money I was gonna spend on some of this stuff instead.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I've no comment for the SIII, as they didn't interest me.....but these...yes, these I am certainly interested in.

I like the spec chassis. I really like the bodies ('cept the tank) and especially the bus, though I doubt it will wheelie as a good bus should! LOL


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Well thats a lot better than the other thread with the war tank! These look like winners!


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

I think the 4-gear & semi truck releases look decent.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

WooHoo! Challenger and Camaro! Cant wait to see them as individual cars tho. Didnt they already do a red firebird? Im diggin the surf van, even if the side windows are a bit wierd looking. The S'Cool bus is sweetness too. Cant wait to get my hands on those 4-gears. 2 free neo mags to use on something else, also. My wallet hurts already.

The ice cream truck has me scratching my head. If only the box was removeable, thatd be a nice clean ford stepside....


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Excellent. The trucks look great, especially the tanker, as do the XTs and TJets. New tuners! The new 4 gear chassis looks very interesting and looks kind of racy with those traction mags. 

So who put the wheels on that big yellow Pez dispenser?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The black mystery blob is the new Charger:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

What do you all make of this pic?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Spec chassis with pot handles. We KNEW that was coming last year. Maybe it will fit the super3 bods too?


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I missed that, maybe so you can snap on the new bodies. That would be an improvement over the old 1 screw deal.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> The black mystery blob is the new Charger:


A four door!!!??? Somebody needs to got to the woodshed! 

Groovin on the re-popped ford pick up finished in DP 90 sealer...hope they leave it that way!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Love the 4-gears, but hate the neo-dots. At least they're removeable..... So I'll be getting some. Also, gotta have the semis!!!!


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Bill Hall said:


> Groovin on the re-popped ford pick up finished in DP 90 sealer...hope they leave it that way!


It'll never fit the chassis with the handles on the side. That body is way too narrow. I altered that pickup to fit a standard T-Jet chassis. Just haven't been able to get to that project.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

lenny said:


> It'll never fit the chassis with the handles on the side. That body is way too narrow. I altered that pickup to fit a standard T-Jet chassis. Just haven't been able to get to that project.


Awww Dan! Ya doomsayer. Way to harsh my tiny lil' glimmer of a buzz!

Maybe the basket handles will be less wide to accomodate the four gear bodies? They look just a bit different in the morphed cartoon pics...maybe 

If not, we can just cut holes in the doors and mount some scoops or cockeyed side draft dual quads on either side. :thumbsup: 

Form and function...very stylish!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

oh boy!!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> A four door!!!??? Somebody needs to got to the woodshed!


I agree. I still dont understand why they wasted the Charger name on a 4-door. I was truly pissed that ChryCo chose a family car to be the vehicle for the return of the Mopar muscle car up until they announced the Chally. Still, I saw the proto for the cop car version of this, grille guard and all. The charger is crap-tastic as a street car but looks awesome in cop trim. Ill hold out for that one.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Wow... The 4 gear chassis...*

Wow, the 4 gear chassis has two neo dot magnets...

Or do my eyes deceive me?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Has anyone setup a track layout using the new AutoWorld track pieces? How does it compare to the Tomy track? Is it truly 100% compatible with Tomy track?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> I still dont understand why they wasted the Charger name on a 4-door.


This is small potatoes compared to what they did with the Dodge Daytona name during the 80s, egad. Hey, at least the new Charger is a strong performer. They could have done worse and used the Charger name on a minivan or a pickup truck.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> This is small potatoes compared to what they did with the Dodge Daytona name during the 80s, egad.


or the first go around with a 'new' Challenger, which was a rebadged Mitsubishi car, although it was an OK performer...


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

grungerockjeepe said:


> WooHoo! Challenger and Camaro! Cant wait to see them as individual cars tho. Didnt they already do a red firebird? Im diggin the surf van, even if the side windows are a bit wierd looking. The S'Cool bus is sweetness too. Cant wait to get my hands on those 4-gears. 2 free neo mags to use on something else, also. My wallet hurts already.
> 
> The ice cream truck has me scratching my head. If only the box was removeable, thatd be a nice clean ford stepside....


oH Trust Me........that box WILL be removable in a few whirllllllllls


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Overall a nice lot, To be honest, I was getting a little worried there and thought maybe the tjet/xtraction/specialty where scraped.
I been dying for that Nomad, hopefully they do the orange/yellow one too.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey Jeff, any word on release dates?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm happy to see some t-jets.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

AfxToo said:


> This is small potatoes compared to what they did with the Dodge Daytona name during the 80s, egad. Hey, at least the new Charger is a strong performer. QUOTE]
> 
> Whoa whoa! not so fast, buddy! Do a little research on that 80's Daytona. Im not a big fan of fwd, but not all of those were 90 hp normally aspirated 4cyls with automatics. comparing stock to stock, a daytona or laser with the intercooled turbo would outrun a camaro or mustang from the same era. Those cars' performance is pretty respectable even now. And in the early 90s once they introduced that lotus designed 16v dohc crossflow cylinder head to the 'Tona, it was good for 0-60 in 5.5 seconds. They had the same engine in the spirit sedan and outside of a few Bimmers, that made it one of the fastest 4 doors in the world. And with that motor both the 'Tona and spirit R/Ts were the fastest fwd cars you could buy at that time.
> 
> Taste is subjective, but to me the current Charger is an abomination of that name. I have a thing against 4 door sedans, no doubt. So there's that. But if theyd have called it the Coronet instead Id be a little more accepting of what it is. I'll allow it is a performer as sedans go. But with that bodystyle and only a slushbox all I can say is 'denied'. When they brought that car out, they were hoping to steal sales from the Mustang. When I read that, I laughed for 10 minutes before the anger set in. Again, its hot as a cop car and it does throw a bone to the guy who wants performance but has kids and/or a need for more passenger accomodations but thats about it. The Chally is the offering for us purists.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I like the Corvette x-traction a lot. Will definitely get that. But that Charger is awful. Dave.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

RacerDave said:


> I like the Corvette x-traction a lot. Will definitely get that. But that Charger is awful. Dave.


I dunno. Considering they had to stuff it onto such a short wheelbase, it doesnt look too bad. When the cop version comes out, Ill grab that one. A SIII version would be more accurate tho.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I know, I know, I worked with a guy with one of those econobox, boy racer looking 80s Daytonas and I know they had plenty of get up and go thanks to the turbo. But they looked... well, like something from late 70s Japan or Korea rather than Motown muscle.

I guess it comes down to what you associate with a name. When I think Daytona and Dodge I think horsepower through gobs and gobs of cubic inches and high compression, 22 inch nose extension, and an outlandish laundry rack on the trunk. Something that makes mothers gather up their kids and run in the house when they hear or see one approaching. That is The Daytona in my mind. 

I too was taken back by the use of the Charger name on a 4-door German engineered, Canadian assembled Mopar that doesn't even have a manual transmission as an option. Hey, I owned a 69 Charger R/T (w/manual) back in the day and still feel a twinge when I see the current incarnation. When the secondaries opened on that thing it sounded like it could ingest a redwood and spit out sawdust. But I must admit that 4 doors and all, I'd much rather have the new Charger R/T w/5.7L Hemi than the nausea inducing mid 70s Pontiac Grand Prix knock off Cordoba/Charger thing with the lean burner under the hood. 

Brand names are just corporate assets used to generate sales. If putting a name like Charger, GTO, 442, Impala, or Countach on a minivan would help move more units out the door companies will slap 'em on there and try to make hay from the name. If Chrysler had named the new retro look Challenger "Muffin Princess" it would be no less or more of a car. In fact, since it doesn't yet come with a manly man manual maybe they should have named it Muffin Princess.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> A four door!!!??? Somebody needs to got to the woodshed!
> 
> Groovin on the re-popped ford pick up finished in DP 90 sealer...hope they leave it that way!


i ll buy this charger and redo it with 2 door then have someone to resin cast the body for me 

Wes


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

AfxToo said:


> I know, I know, I worked with a guy with one of those econobox, boy racer looking 80s Daytonas and I know they had plenty of get up and go thanks to the turbo. But they looked... well, like something from late 70s Japan or Korea rather than Motown muscle.
> 
> I guess it comes down to what you associate with a name. When I think Daytona and Dodge I think horsepower through gobs and gobs of cubic inches and high compression, 22 inch nose extension, and an outlandish laundry rack on the trunk. Something that makes mothers gather up their kids and run in the house when they hear or see one approaching. That is The Daytona in my mind.
> 
> ...


Actually, the manual Chally is coming next year. The reason for the automatic-only 1st year release (and auto world should take notes here!) is that the 6-spd isnt yet proven behind the 6.1, so rather than release something questionable while in a hurry, they want to make sure it'll stand up to the torque. 


Gonna have to disagree on the styling of that 'Tona tho. If you look at the camaros and mustangs in the early to mid 80s, the Daytonas from '84 to '86 with the 4 square headlights and blackout grille looks the part. I was just a little kid then, but I knew enough about cars that I was surprised when I found out those werent V-8s and rwd since the styling was so much in line with the stangs and maros. 

But the mere thought of your '69 Charger gives me a 'special' feeling. Im more of a ponycar guy, and like the muscle/sports mix of the Javelin, 'Cuda, Stang, etc, but any 2-door Mopar from the golden age of cars is just my thing. 

I agree with you on that names being corporate assets thing. When you distill things down to the root problem with our automotive industry, its that the bean counters, not the enthusiasts have the most pull. But the bean counters dont know thing 1 about what moves cars from what I see. The '05 Mustang is the car that America should never have stopped building 30 years ago. The industry was scared to do it, but when they finally took their cajones out of layaway, what happened? Ford had a car so hot they can still barely keep up with demand. Ive always maintained that if you send the bean counters, lawyers, and government do-gooders a 1 way ticket the hell out of the automotive industry that great things will happen. The new Stang, Chally and upcoming camaro are just tiny tastes of what things could be like ifthat would happen and if the auto companies would just cater to the enthusiast.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Has anyone setup a track layout using the new AutoWorld track pieces? How does it compare to the Tomy track? Is it truly 100% compatible with Tomy track?


Still amazed nobody has tried this.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The reality is that automotive designers don't follow the desires of automotive enthusiasts. Other than the tiny number of marquee products like Dodge Viper, Ford GT, and Corvette the designers follow the edicts of corporate management. If nothing else, corporate management (like most military commanders) are very good at planning for and winning the battles that have already been fought. They are masters of mediocrity. They look at what sells from their competitors and then they basically do a knock off with fancier and more innovative set of cup holders. The end result is very plain to see, with 80 percent of the current production runs of cars, SUVs, and trucks being virtually indistinguishable from brand to brand - and all painted silver I might add. _"Is that a Honda or a Chevy? It kinda looks like a Honda from a couple of years ago, so... it must be a Chevy. Check the cup holders just to be sure."_ It's really no different today than in the 50s with tail fins and tons of chrome and two tone paint schemes. Monkey see, monkey do. Monkey buy.

Car names are purely a part of the marketing machine. In the 50s and 60s things that evoked air and space travel (in preparation for the generation of flying cars that would surely come by the end of the century I might add) and things that go fast or exhibit unbridled strength. Today we have the tree hugger inspired SUVs names, eco friendly green save the whales hybrids, and the heart warming Americana inspired names on imports from Korea. Soon we'll have the Chinese knock offs of Japanese cars so who knows the kooky naming fun they'll have with those things. _Introducing the General Tso Chicken SL500 Limited._ Yee ha. Makes me long for the boring Euro inspired number-'o-car naming. I wonder if Mazda will skip number 13? Hmmm. I'd buy one.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

AfxToo said:


> The reality is that automotive designers don't follow the desires of automotive enthusiasts. Other than the tiny number of marquee products like Dodge Viper, Ford GT, and Corvette the designers follow the edicts of corporate management. If nothing else, corporate management (like most military commanders) are very good at planning for and winning the battles that have already been fought. They are masters of mediocrity. They look at what sells from their competitors and then they basically do a knock off with fancier and more innovative set of cup holders. The end result is very plain to see, with 80 percent of the current production runs of cars, SUVs, and trucks being virtually indistinguishable from brand to brand - and all painted silver I might add. _"Is that a Honda or a Chevy? It kinda looks like a Honda from a couple of years ago, so... it must be a Chevy. Check the cup holders just to be sure."_ It's really no different today than in the 50s with tail fins and tons of chrome and two tone paint schemes. Monkey see, monkey do. Monkey buy.
> 
> Car names are purely a part of the marketing machine. In the 50s and 60s things that evoked air and space travel (in preparation for the generation of flying cars that would surely come by the end of the century I might add) and things that go fast or exhibit unbridled strength. Today we have the tree hugger inspired SUVs names, eco friendly green save the whales hybrids, and the heart warming Americana inspired names on imports from Korea. Soon we'll have the Chinese knock offs of Japanese cars so who knows the kooky naming fun they'll have with those things. _Introducing the General Tso Chicken SL500 Limited._ Yee ha. Makes me long for the boring Euro inspired number-'o-car naming. I wonder if Mazda will skip number 13? Hmmm. I'd buy one.


HAHA! Man you're right on all of this! Ive said the same thing about 99% of everything on the road looking all alike and being painted silver, beige, or grey. And for the most part I have no problem with that. If every last car on the road was a lifted up stubby open top 4x4 or a v-8 rwd coupe, then it wouldnt be so cool to own one. 

My only fear is that all the enviro-commies and bean counters will get their way and kill off anything worth having. I have it on good authority that there's a faction within Ford thats been trying to kill off the Mustang for decades now. I mean, how stupid are you when you want to eliminate one of the most recongnized and respected vehicles on the road that has never once failed to rope in buyers. Right now, its one of what, 3 hot sellers they have? They killed the bronco off 12 years ago. Right now, the only 2 SUVs that are selling are the wrangler and FJ Cruiser. Ford couldve had a piece of that action if theyd just offer something comparable. Ive always said that even though its a small percentage in the grand scheme of things but when things get tough, the die hard enthusiasts will always be around. And that just goes to prove it.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

There's always hope for another John Delorean or Lee Iacocca sneaking around behind the backs of the corporate stiffs and getting something incredible done. Here's hoping...


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Gee Wes, what a surprise to hear you will pick up that new Charger. That's just what you need. You can add it to the other hundred or so Chargers you have,lol. You are indeed Mr. Mopar. Dave.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

AfxToo said:


> There's always hope for another John Delorean or Lee Iacocca sneaking around behind the backs of the corporate stiffs and getting something incredible done. Here's hoping...


Man I hope so...


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Well...*



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AfxToo*
> _Has anyone setup a track layout using the new AutoWorld track pieces? How does it compare to the Tomy track? Is it truly 100% compatible with Tomy track?_


 





Montoya1 said:


> Still amazed nobody has tried this.


 
None of us need 9 inch turns.......

Scott


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

noddaz said:


> None of us need 9 inch turns.......
> 
> Scott


 
:lol::lol: rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

RacerDave said:


> Gee Wes, what a surprise to hear you will pick up that new Charger. That's just what you need. You can add it to the other hundred or so Chargers you have,lol. You are indeed Mr. Mopar. Dave.


yeah .. anything mopar i ll take it!!! 

Wes


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

With the two dots these may actualy be fun to race.The
X-tractions suck sooooo bad.Put them on 12 volts like a
G-jet,maybe a cobra clip and one of the longer lexan
bodies,and I could support an AW based race class.
When we these be available?


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

So when do they come out?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*XT's are Excellent*

We race XT's and Thunderjets here in Pittsburgh, and they are great! I wish AW didn't add the neo-dots to them, you should see the folks racing them......They're steadily improving in both driving skill and speed of the cars. 

Keep em coming, AW!!!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

dlw said:


> We race XT's and Thunderjets here in Pittsburgh, and they are great! I wish AW didn't add the neo-dots to them, you should see the folks racing them......They're steadily improving in both driving skill and speed of the cars.
> 
> Keep em coming, AW!!!


I used to hate the neo dots too, till I realized that all theyre really doing is giving me a free neo dot for something else. Pop it out, shave the bucket clean with the side of the chassis and youre rollin properly once more.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*concept bodys*

hey fellas if you click on the pics of the tracks check the concept bodies. thecamaro looks pretty fresh,and the mopar also id like to find camaro concept for my mag rats.


----------

